# Flylady weed of Aug 11: Bathroom and one other room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week we are focusing on the bathroom and one other room. good thing--bathroom is what I need to work on. I decluttered half way yesterday. I'll swish and swipe the sinks before work and leave cleaner working away in the toilet while at work.

*Here is the detailed cleaning list for this week:
Bathroom detailed cleaning list*
Wash area rugs
Scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/ cabinets
Clean shower stall/ wax (not the floor!)
Wash shower door
Clean medicine cabinet
Clean scale
Throw away empty bottles

*Extra bedroom detailed cleaning list*
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattress
Wash curtains
Wash windows
Clean window
Clean bath tub
Clean top of sewing machine
Straighten bookcase
Straighten computer desk
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Fertilize plants

*Children&#8217;s bathroom detailed cleaning list*
Wash area rugs
Sweep/scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/cabinets
Clean shower/tub stall
Wash shower door
Scrub bath toys
Wash down outside of toilet
Throw away empty bottles
Children&#8217;s bedrooms detailed cleaning list
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattresses
Wash curtains
Clean window
Straighten toy shelves
Clean under the bed
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Sort out-grown clothes
Vacuum under bed/closets
Dust baseboards
Clean fingerprints off door/walls
Rearrange videos/games/books

*Office detailed cleaning list*
Clear off the surface of your desk
Throw away pens that don&#8217;t work
Sharpen pencils
Throw out all the trash
Put items to keep in a pending file for Wednesday (desk day)
Do not stop to pay bills
Straighten one drawer at a time
Toss out old receipts from over 7 years
Clean off the monitor screen
Fill printer caddy with paper
Establish a place for current bills
Vacuum under desk and the whole room
Dust furniture
Clean windows
Remove cobwebs
Check supplies of paper and printer cartridges
Stamps and envelopes

*Laundry room detailed cleaning list*
Wipe down the top of the washer and dryer
Clean the gunk from under the washer lid
Throw out empty bottles and boxes
Empty the garbage can
Check supplies of laundry detergent, softener, spot remover
Sweep and mop the floor
Remove the cobwebs
Put away all clothes
Look behind appliances for odd socks


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Great list, many thanks. I ended up making a quick trip to Eagle Nest, NM last week -- left Tuesday and got back today, so I didn't nothing on either the decluttering calendar or Flylady last week. So will pick it up starting tomorrow. 
On your list, I'll tackle the guest bedroom as the extra room. I tend to just throw stuff in and shut the door. 

The decluttering calendar covers gardening supplies, patio, and storage shed. Yikes! Might wait on that until cooler weather. The calendar obviously wasn't written by someone living in the South during the summer.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

It's terrible that the long list looks so daunting yet none of the items listed should take more than 15 minutes to complete. Thanks for the reminder. I will follow the progress and hopefully post some of my own.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Ejagno: Remember the goal is not to finish the list, but work towards what you can do in 15 minutes a day. Over the course of the year, you will hit everything and nothing will be missed.

Tuesdays Goal: Clean the front of your vanity. I'll be using lemon oil and a rag. I also want to do a good damp rag cleaning of the doors in the bathroom.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Wednesday:
We are cleaning the door knobs and posts with a soapy rag. Also, remove all the lint from your dryer and use a brush to get it clean. We are also encouraged to clean the inside of our washer. I may pass on that one since I think in the scheme of things, it's pretty clean


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for giving me daily reminders. It really helps a lot. When I had the HE Washer it was necessary to run a special cleaner through it monthly but I went back to the regular top load and like you I think it gets cleaned almost daily from use.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Thursday*: Make a list of what needs to be changed or fixed in the bathroom. I think that after many, many years, my towels have to be replaced. This would be a good thing to add to our Control Journal (if *we* had one and didn't set one up like *we* intended) Also, the control journal is where we keep swatches of the paint we used in the room.

Also, make a shopping list of things we are running low on: toothpaste, soap, shampoo, etc.. I know we need toothpaste.

*Friday*:Wash the baseboards of the bathroom. I always do this when I wash the floor.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. I love the idea of keeping the paint colors in the control journal. I need to touch up the paint and of course the paint cans are all so old and rusted that the label is destroyed and the paint is bad so I have no clue what the color was and will have to repaint the whole thing.
Off to clean those baseboards while it's fresh on my mind.


----------

